# Two Furry Munchkins in one week...



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

There was a horrible accident today, and I don't think I have stopped crying for the past five hours. Sweet Baby Fry, my beautiful, affectionate, spunky, clever girl, died in an accident. She leaves behind two grieving parents (she was our hairy baby!) and nine three week old zooming fuzzlets. We loved her so much, and her sudden death is a horrible shock. Worse, we worry for the babies, but we are doing our best. She knew how to come on command, how to circle, and how to jump into my hand when I asked her to. She would climb our legs to get into our laps, up to our shoulders for kisses. She loved saltine crackers and sunflower seeds. This comes on the heels of the death on Tuesday of Silas, my cheerful, affectionate cuddlebug. He was only about a year old, and died of mysterious causes. He was a beautiful Siamese dumbo, and tended to the chubby side because he could find the food bag no matter where I stashed it! His favorite place was in the hands of my students, bruxing and boggling and grooming their fingertips in return. Two holes in my heart. I love you, little munchkins.


----------



## Giant Mouse (Jan 10, 2015)

May I ask how she died?


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

It was horrible.

The poor baby darted under me as I sat down, and I pretty much killed her instantly. I'm a tall lady--6'1, and the sofa was very firm. It was the most horrifying feeling I have ever had in my life.

I screamed in anguish, and my husband turned around, gasped, and said quietly to her poor body, "Oh no, silly girl, don't be dead. Don't be dead..."

That's when I ran to throw up.

It was bad. I've never hurt a fly on purpose. (mosquitoes don't count.) I put spiders out of my house. And I accidentally killed my most precious sweetheart. I've never felt so wretched in my life.

Poor sweet Fry. She was such a zoomy, perky girl...








I will never forgive myself.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I've had several experiences similar to this in which I was basically just flat out lucky that I didn't injure my rats. Between them hanging out in my computer chair and running around my feet while I walk, I'm grateful it hasn't happened yet. I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## erinsweeney (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm so sorry. I inadvertently killed my first tarantula by dropping her when I was a child and I was devastated... losing a rat is many times over more traumatic, because we know and love them so well, but they love us as well. Try to remember that it wass an accident and that you would of course never delibrately harm one of your rat kids!


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank you for your kind words, all. It still feels like a stab in my heart every few minutes, but it is cathartic to talk about it. <3


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

I know it might not help you feel much better, but do know you're not alone in these sort of accidents. While doing research before getting my lovebird I read many, many stories about people accidentily killing their birds... These kinds of animals just want to be loved, so they run over and just don't realize their bad timing. Don't beat yourself up too hard, it's impossible to forsee these kinds of things. She knows she was loved and that you never meant to hurt her and I'm sure she's looking across that rainbow bridge just wondering when mommy's going to come and play with her again. :3


----------



## DaniDoll (Mar 18, 2014)

Mojojuju said:


> It was horrible.
> 
> The poor baby darted under me as I sat down, and I pretty much killed her instantly. I'm a tall lady--6'1, and the sofa was very firm. It was the most horrifying feeling I have ever had in my life.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear about your loss. If any consolation, I'm sure it was instantaneous without any suffering or pain.

Last night my boyfriend and I lost our heart rat, our best friend, our precious baby in a similar accident and I cannot forgive myself. I cannot eat, sleep, or even live normally. I am so grief-stricken and emotionally unstable right now. I am an RN and I NEEDED to fix it, but I couldn't. I have so much anxiety and panic and am slipping away into a dark place.


----------

